
SQL Indexing and Tuning e-Book - fatalmind
http://use-the-index-luke.com/l/
======
Negitivefrags
I had seen this before, but I can't recommend it enough.

I very much like resources like this that explain things by explaining how
they are implemented. Once you understand the basics of how a database is
implemented, a lot of the performance implications of your queries make sense.

It also really helps in the understanding of what is going on in EXPLAIN
output.

~~~
btilly
I agree. I took an Oracle course on this stuff a few years ago. This has
proven invaluable for me in understanding performance in a variety of
databases since.

------
zhobbs
I might recommend offering an ePub download for those that want to load onto
an eReader/Tablet.

~~~
fatalmind
Other formats (PDF and paperback) are available on a commercial basis:

<http://sql-performance-explained.com/>

------
quux
Looks very interesting, can anyone say if this material also applies to
SQLite?

~~~
lsb
SQLite only makes B-Tree indices, not hash or bitmap, and there are no
clustered indices, for instance. But there are indices spanning multiple
columns, there are ephemeral indices (when doing an n^2 query would be
prohibitive), there are self-analytics (to gauge the efficacy of using an
index in a query).

It's an entire book, so it's tough to say in a small comment box.

If you're doing queries across a 5MB database on a phone, you should be fine
with or without optimizations.

~~~
leif
If you're doing queries across a 5MB database _frequently_ on a phone, you
should think carefully about your indexes because you're responsible for
battery life.

------
nanoscopic
I would just like to point out that this "ebook" is not really free because it
is licensed under CC BY-NC-ND; meaning you cannot make derivative works from
it. Eg: If you take the contents of the website and turn it into an epub
manually you cannot legally distribute said epub.

In fact, the only way you could distribute the contents is by having an
identical mirror to the site.

~~~
bunderbunder
It's perfectly free. I've never been charged a cent for reading it.

Perhaps you really meant to complain that it isn't Free?

------
knightni
Fantastic stuff - this is definitely worth a look.

------
cafard
Strongly suggest that those interested in Oracle tuning look at Cary Millsap's
book on Oracle tuning.

